# 2 lines on a morrisons pregnancy test



## mrswil

hi guys i took a morrisons test yesterday afternoon and it was bfn

i took the other one this afternoon and 2 lines have come up.....BUT

one line is blue the other is clear so im thinking evap line

its bloody annoying as it is the same thickest and in the same place as where the test line should be

i know all about blue dyes but has anyone ever had this with a morrisons test and what miu are they


----------



## mrswil

ooops sorry wrong thread xx


----------



## baby no 5

hi iv done a morrisons pregnancy test- probs abit to early as not due a period for 4 days took one cause my breast are sore and me feel abit funny lol.. anyways one very dark blue line and one very very faint blue line that faint av to look twice.. will take another in afew days but just wanted to know wot ya all thought-.thanku


----------



## baby no 5

hi just wondered wot the result woz.. cause iv ad the same problem x


----------



## SleepyBaby

post a pic of the test :)


----------



## mrswil

it was a bfn hun good luck with you now into my 13years ttc xxx


----------

